# Until I find therapy



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That sounds like a great start! :banana


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

I love baseball. I played up until 10th grade (JV for high school). What position you play primarily? I was usually second base or outfield...I loved to pitch but didnt get to do it as much as I would have hoped.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I was lucky enough to pitch in little league. but most of the time i was on the bench or in the outfield.


----------

